# Canon Lenses stand the test of time!



## Kamera Obscura (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like its been through the meat grinder. No matter1 still sharp.


http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pho/2605870108.html

dario.


----------



## ferdi (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a lens looking like that, but the hood is rather childish.
There's one on eBay that looks a bit better and also costs less: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-300mm-f-2-8L-USM-300-mm-/200659442467?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item2eb83c1b23


----------



## kubelik (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a little surprised that the seller is demanding that much for such a banged up and ... self-customized piece of kit. I mean, I don't know if this guy went back in time and had to fight his way out of a medieval battlefield, because that's pretty much the only scenario I can think of that results in a lens as banged up as that.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks more like it may have survived some rough use rather than time. We have only a seller's assurance that it works.

If it still performs well 50 years from now, I'll accept the time premise.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 5, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Looks more like it may have survived some rough use rather than time. We have only a seller's assurance that it works.
> 
> If it still performs well 50 years from now, I'll accept the time premise.



forget 50 years, we're probably already outresolving this lens with existing sensor technology. I wonder how long the II-series lenses will last before sensor tech outgrows the glass? or will we taper off as we hit a realistic diffraction/quality/price ceiling?


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 8, 2011)

What's that I smell...somebody cooking spam tonight?

Wrong sub forum (this has nothing to do with EOS camera bodies), and that's just for starters.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 8, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> What's that I smell...somebody cooking spam tonight?
> 
> Wrong sub forum (this has nothing to do with EOS camera bodies), and that's just for starters.



Moved.

I understand your spam concern (I was seconds away from deleting it when first posted), but I found it interesting; and the mere fact it sparked a conversation establishes a redeeming value beyond any potential for abuse.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 8, 2011)

kubelik's post made me laugh but other than that, I don't think discussing the sharpie patterns is a high bar for "interesting discussion." Also, when will you draw the line if not here? Do I get a pass if I balance a kitten on a lens I'm selling? I don't have a kitten, but I'll find or make one.

(Apology in advance for the bad form of public dissent with a moderator, I know that's not cool, but I hope you will all consider the kittens. Meanwhile, Kamera Obscura learned that they can sell things on CR. Of course this isn't the only time.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like a appropriate and interesting post to me. No one here is promoting it for sale, just interesting to see a battle scarred old lens.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 8, 2011)

Posting an ad is, in fact, the same as promoting it, because more people are going to click that ad and some of the forum viewers would be interested in a 300mm f/2.8 lens. Maybe not THIS one, but you never know...On top of that the OP says "no matter it's still sharp" - how do you know that, unless it's your lens? There's no sample picture taken with the lens in this ad, so either the OP is gullible as everybody else or just not coming clean about being the seller. Judging from some of the responses in this thread I fully expect somebody is going to delcare $2300 'cheap' price for such a 'work of art, and still a sharp lens.'


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Oct 8, 2011)

I am just as fascinated when I see a old rusty beaten up Volvo sputtering around, still! For me it's just a good sign of quality if an item can take a serious amount of abuse and still work well. In this case, so on the words of the seller.

Guys,

That is not my ad or Lens. I came across it looking for canon products. As a proud Cannon owner/user I just wanted to share what I thought was something cool.

Disclaimer: Don't read to much in to it. Go take some pictures.

All the best,
dario.


----------

